# problème installation hp deskjet 2050



## finerazelle (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, je possède un macbook avec MAc OS X 10.4 je viens d'acheter l'imprimante suivante : hp deskjet 2050 all-in-one j 510 series. Les pilotes fournit ne fonctionnent qu'à partir de Mac OS X 10.5... Le site HP ne fournit aucun autre pilote ou driver susceptible de fonctionner sur 10.4. Je n'ai pas l'intention de changer d'ordinateur à chaque fois que je change d'imprimante (ni d'acheter la version supérieure de mac os x qui de toute façon ne fonctionnera pas sur mon vieux mac) alors si quelqu'un connait la solution je suis preneuse!!
Merci, bonne journée!


----------



## alicou888 (9 Janvier 2011)

J'ai le même problème!
Avez vous trouvé la solution?


----------



## louse666 (29 Janvier 2011)

Je me suis fait avoir aussi en achetant cette imprimante, enfin pas de problème pour moi vu que je suis sur PC mais ma copine est sur Mac. La seule bidouille que j'ai trouvé c'est d'installer ce driver: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=dj-13823-4
Mais vous ne pourrez pas vous servir du scan donc ça sert pas à grand chose...
Pour vous je pense que le mieux à faire c'est d'avoir gardé l'emballage et de la ramener puis bien lire l'étiquette pour en choisir une autre!!!

Cordialement,


----------



## flac (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, J'ai trouvé la solution pour imprimer uniquement....
Dans le panneau configuration imprimante, ajouter l'imprimante, selectionner Deskjet 2050 j510 series, puis dans imprimer via: choisir ESP, puis dans modèle:HP New deskjetSeries CUPS v1.1

Ca marche......


----------

